# Goat in pain - limping, swollen, walking on outside of hoof



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Could really use some help. I hate seeing this boy in pain.

Rocco has been favoring his leg - it seemed to come and go with some good days and some not so good. Then one day someone pulled their truck into the pasture to get some manure and spooked the goats. He started limping REALLY badly then - don't know if he twisted it or knocked it, but he's not doing well. And he's practically walking on the outside of his hoof. His ankle is very weak.

Vet came out and took x-rays - said there's no break. Suggested arthritis. Gave me a prescription for Meloxicam. He's been on that for 4 days so far (80mg 1x/day). And I see no improvement in his limp. Swelling may have gone down a little.

This herd has always been copper deficient. I used to bolus them, but now just leave a good quality loose mineral out.

Has anyone seen anything like this? Any suggestions on what's going on here? Hate seeing him in so much pain and I'm afraid if it goes on much longer, I'm going to lose him.

Here's a couple of links to video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9jaoveGsH4
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2s6i8vanlE


----------



## AuntKitty (Oct 25, 2004)

Are you in a selenium deficient area? If it was me I would try a shot of Bose and see if that helped. It helps with other foot problems for me and leg problems with newborn kids.

Kitty


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

AuntKitty said:


> Are you in a selenium deficient area? If it was me I would try a shot of Bose and see if that helped. It helps with other foot problems for me and leg problems with newborn kids.
> 
> Kitty


Thanks, Kitty. That occurred to me, but I'm worried about over-dosing him. Can you get Bose at a feed store?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

No, it's a doc prescription item.

Is your herd tested for CAE?


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> No, it's a doc prescription item.
> 
> Is your herd tested for CAE?


No - it is a closed herd and they all (supposedly) came from CAE-free breeders. Vet said it is not viral arthritis, but osteoarthritis. 

Every time I look at the video I think injury. 

I'm at such a loss and he's been in pain for 10 days now. I'm so worried.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Isn't CAE usually in the knee joints ? and most often in both knees? I've never had to deal with anything like this in my meager 8 years as a 'pet' goat person - so I don't know alot about CAE


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how to understand this ? I'm clueless...yet again

http://mrdata.usgs.gov/geochem/county.php?place=f13151&el=Se&rf=southeastern

Average concentrations of elements in Henry County, Georgia

(Calculated from cells in the geochemical grid plotting in this area.)
Element	Symbol	Mean	Std. dev.	Minimum	Maximum
Calcium	Ca (wt%)	0.166 0.109	0.023 0.535
Copper	Cu (ppm)	8.761 1.830	2.142 10.971
Iron Fe (wt%)	2.242 0.486	0.791 2.975
Selenium	Se (ppm)	0.194 0.048	0.108 0.389


----------



## Helena (May 10, 2002)

Since the vet was out..I would have thought they would have checked his hoof. Perhaps he has an abscess or cut or thorn between or in his hoof. Once had a doe limping and once the vet shaved down her hoof "pus' came out from an infection or injury on his hoof area. I would check into that...if not..back to the vet...Good Luck...Let us know what the outcome is...


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

I agree with Helena check the hoof.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

He didn't do a really thorough exam, but he did look at the hoof briefly...was even able to squeeze the area between the toes and got no reaction. His pain is in the fetlock. You can see in the video that's where the swelling is. I don't think it's a hoof problem.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

image attached - can you see the swelling? (I know - his feet need trimmed)


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

I would try giving banamine to see if it helps him be more comfortable. You can also try cold-hosing to see if swelling reduces, or you could try soaking his leg in epsom salt water to see if that eases any pain.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

MDKatie said:


> I would try giving banamine to see if it helps him be more comfortable. You can also try cold-hosing to see if swelling reduces, or you could try soaking his leg in epsom salt water to see if that eases any pain.


Thanks, MDKatie. Would you give banamine while he's on this high dose of Meloxicam? Or take him off it and then give it?

Cold hose and soaking sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I watched the video now. I'd get that leg/ankle/fetlock X-rayed.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I watched the video now. I'd get that leg/ankle/fetlock X-rayed.


Thanks for giving that a look, Alice. As I mentioned in my first post, three x-rays were taken. Nothing seen. So I don't get it. On the other hand if it was broken he probably couldn't walk on it.

Is there something else we should be looking for on an xray that isn't a fracture?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

That's what I get for reading too fast!

The other thought I had was bone death. If one of the little bones in his fetlock lost blood supply, it could die. I have no idea if that would show up on X ray.

The way it leans is weird.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> That's what I get for reading too fast!
> 
> The other thought I had was bone death. If one of the little bones in his fetlock lost blood supply, it could die. I have no idea if that would show up on X ray.


What would cause that, and have you ever dealt with it?



Alice In TX/MO said:


> The way it leans is weird.


The way his foot leans? I know! Like it's completely unsupported. I'm thinking about putting my carpal tunnel brace on his leg!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have heard of a human case


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

valsey said:


> Thanks, MDKatie. Would you give banamine while he's on this high dose of Meloxicam? Or take him off it and then give it?
> 
> Cold hose and soaking sounds like a good idea.


Hmm..not sure about the banamine and Meloxicam. I'm not familiar with the Meloxicam. Have you told your vet there hasn't been much change in his pain level?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kienbock's_disease


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

MDKatie said:


> Hmm..not sure about the banamine and Meloxicam. I'm not familiar with the Meloxicam. Have you told your vet there hasn't been much change in his pain level?


Meloxicam is for inflammation, often used for arthritis. But it sure doesn't seem like arthritis to me.

Yes - I've told the vet - he says not to expect much change for at least 3 wks. He's not the most responsive or communicative person. Too busy for goats or hysterical goat owners


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

They are both non-steriodal anti-inflammatory drugs.

I think I'd be tempted to put a padded splint on it. Check and change bandaging as necessary to prevent loss of circulation and abrasion.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I think I'd be tempted to put a padded splint on it. Check and change bandaging as necessary to prevent loss of circulation and abrasion.


Yes - I'm very tempted too also. At the very least, it should give him some support. We'll see what the new vet says. She'll be here in an hour.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

If it was me and my guy. I had to do this to a new baby boy. I would splint his hoof and up his first part of leg with vet wrap. If you can get a mold able splint I would use that too. To me it looks like it could be ligament damage. But I'm no expert. Reduce movement and splint. Lemongrass essential oils will help with ligaments. Applied topical to joint. 
I did it to my knee and it took me 12 weeks to have improvement. 6 weeks on crutches.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

myheaven said:


> If it was me and my guy. I had to do this to a new baby boy. I would splint his hoof and up his first part of leg with vet wrap. If you can get a mold able splint I would use that too. To me it looks like it could be ligament damage. But I'm no expert. Reduce movement and splint. Lemongrass essential oils will help with ligaments. Applied topical to joint.
> I did it to my knee and it took me 12 weeks to have improvement. 6 weeks on crutches.


Can you tell me what a moldable splint is? 

I just got out my carpal tunnel brace and it looks like it would fit perfectly around his fetlock and leg.

Could there be any reasons NOT to splint it? Could it possible cause more harm then good? If not - I'm going to go for it, I think


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001J5H92C/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1394718254&sr=8-1&pi=SX200_QL40
This is what I have used. I had a goat break her leg. I used it on her. I also used it on a daughter who broke her wrist. And a daughter who broke her hand.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

myheaven said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B001J5H92C/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1394718254&sr=8-1&pi=SX200_QL40
> This is what I have used. I had a goat break her leg. I used it on her. I also used it on a daughter who broke her wrist. And a daughter who broke her hand.


Thank you for the link!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I take Meloxicam for arthritis & my doc. won't let me take any other pain med's except for tylenol if I need something. 
See what the new vet says but I wouldn't give Banamine & Meloxicam in the same day.
I sure hope the splinting helps or the vet can come up with something else. Heart breaking watching your pet in pain.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Well the new vet came out and took a good look at his feet. She even trimmed his hooves! Whoo-hoo! She said she felt heat (not much) in the bad foot but did not recommend penning him up or splinting him. She's worried that he'll get caught up in something - and man, would that be a nightmare. We all know these guys get into everything....even when they're hurting....so I think I have to agree with her. However I may try some vet wrap, just for some stability. 

She said to stay with the Meloxicam...that I could try Bute but it's a little harder on them.

She's VERY young and just out of school, but she's willing to listen and spend some time, so I'm glad I have an alternative to my original vet.

Backfourty - it is really heart breaking watching him on his knees in the pasture and watching him walk hurts. But I guess I need to just give it some more time. He's been on the meds for only 5 days now, so... I sure hope I see some improvement soon!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I sure hope the med's kick in soon. Poor guy, the vet wrap might give him some support so it doesn't hurt as bad.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Can anyone else offer up some ideas? I'm worried about this guy. He's been on the meloxicam for over 3 weeks and i see no improvement whatsoever. The vets discourage any splint or brace....and the points are valid. 

It was suggested that I give him penicillin for 5 days....an infection in the joint, maybe? And to take him off the meloxicam and give him aspirin instead. (Anyone know the dosage - seems to be a huge range from what I have found on the internet?) 

I'm at such a loss. All ideas welcome!


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

valsey said:


> image attached - can you see the swelling? (I know - his feet need trimmed)


Ding ding we have a winner. Toast's hooves were overgrown and she was hyperextending one....the same one in fact...and had the same exact swelling. Hers extended up into that second joint. Trim his hooves. I watched the first video and she was walking in a similar way.

I made a splint to make her step on that hoof properly. It was a pvc pipe cut in half padded with a thin layer of self sticking wrap. Then duct taped on since it was wet out there. I changed it every 3 days. Once she was putting more weight on it I used paper towel rolls insted of the pvc, then eventually just wrapped it in vet wrap. She still gets arthritis when the weather changes so I wrap it for her when she starts acting tender again. Glucosamine and chrondrotin from the health food store help her.

Here's the thread I made about her. There were lots of other ideas for helping get her foot back in order.

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/goats/493425-goat-math-struck-again.html


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Squeaky McMurdo said:


> Ding ding we have a winner. Toast's hooves were overgrown and she was hyperextending one....the same one in fact...and had the same exact swelling. Hers extended up into that second joint. Trim his hooves. I watched the first video and she was walking in a similar way.
> 
> I made a splint to make her step on that hoof properly. It was a pvc pipe cut in half padded with a thin layer of self sticking wrap. Then duct taped on since it was wet out there. I changed it every 3 days. Once she was putting more weight on it I used paper towel rolls insted of the pvc, then eventually just wrapped it in vet wrap. She still gets arthritis when the weather changes so I wrap it for her when she starts acting tender again. Glucosamine and chrondrotin from the health food store help her.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response!

I do have the Sam splint I could try. But I'm afraid to complicate things at this point.

His hooves were trimmed 2 1/2 weeks ago and there has been no improvement. The vet trimmed them.

I see only 4 comments in that thread - including your original post. Is this the link you mean to post?

Thanks again


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes, that's the thread i meant to post...but i thought it had more pictures of her feet in it. So I went back to search and found that there was another one about her feet. 

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/goats/496082-help-possible-foot-rot.html


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Squeaky McMurdo said:


> Yes, that's the thread i meant to post...but i thought it had more pictures of her feet in it. So I went back to search and found that there was another one about her feet.
> 
> http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/goats/496082-help-possible-foot-rot.html


Thanks, squeaky!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

If you do give the antibiotics, I'd use PenG & do the full 5-7 days.
I do think I would splint it for a few days & see if that helps at all.
I wouldn't give the aspirin though, they need so much to actually do anything & then I'd worry about rumen upset.
Take him off he meloxicam if you don't think it's working & try the Glucosomine, I don't think it would hurt him.

I'm thinking it must be a joint thing if his hooves look good.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Get some 20 mule team borax and put 1/4 tsp in his mouth 2x a day. Should see improvement within a week or two. I take it myself for arthritis and it really helps.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Backfourty said:


> If you do give the antibiotics, I'd use PenG & do the full 5-7 days.
> I do think I would splint it for a few days & see if that helps at all.
> I wouldn't give the aspirin though, they need so much to actually do anything & then I'd worry about rumen upset.
> Take him off he meloxicam if you don't think it's working & try the Glucosomine, I don't think it would hurt him.
> ...


Thanks, Katie. I think you're on the right track. His hooves look fine. I know he must have some arthritis b/c the vet said so, but what he showed me on the x-ray seemed minimal. Of course I can't read x-rays. My point is that I think what I should be treating is an injury (compounded by arthritis), but injury being the main problem.

I don't see any need for an antibiotic. I may be wrong, but if I approach this by throwing everything but the kitchen sink at it, I won't know what I did to fix it...if I fix it.

I think a light brace...with either meloxicam or another anti-inflammatory (no more aspirin) and I'm going to look into a mineral blood panel. I'm also going to try to get Bo-se and see if that helps.

I do have Aniflex GL, but it has a warning that says not to use if there's a history of urinary stones...and there is. So I may wait on that.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Cyngbaeld said:


> Get some 20 mule team borax and put 1/4 tsp in his mouth 2x a day. Should see improvement within a week or two. I take it myself for arthritis and it really helps.


Cyngbaeld - thanks for the tip. I have read about using this for arthritis. Thanks for the dosage...I'll keep this in my back pocket.

I have two other friends that have goats with arthritis and both of them are trying the meloxicam. They are both seeing a slight improvement after a week or so. My guy has been on a higher dose for a longer time, so that tells me it's not arthritis that is the main issue. At least that's what I'm thinking right now.


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 20, 2004)

How about a torn or severed ligament (or tendon). That could happen with a nasty twist of the leg and wouldn't show as an external wound. Can you see that in a X-ray? Maybe take a closer look at the X-rays. Just tossing out an idea.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Nancy_in_GA said:


> How about a torn or severed ligament (or tendon). That could happen with a nasty twist of the leg and wouldn't show as an external wound. Can you see that in a X-ray? Maybe take a closer look at the X-rays. Just tossing out an idea.


Hi Nancy
Yes! I don't think anything is broken. I would agree that it's a sprained or torn ligament. But when I tore a ligament in my foot, the doctor put me in a boot to stabilize and restrict movement so it could heal. So I keep thinking that will help him.

I'm not sure what you see on xrays - I would think the vet would have let me know if something was seen. I'm tempted to send them to the UGA vet.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

I have the sam splint. Can anyone suggest how I would place it? Include the hoof? Go to just under his knee? Curve in the back and open front or down each side and under the hoof? I have no clue how to brace it.

http://www.sammedical.com/products/sam-splint/


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 20, 2004)

Just checked, and ligaments do not show up on Xrays. A bone bent sideways at the joint because of ligament damage might though, wouldn't it? I guess the main thing would be to figure out a way to get the leg positioned in a straight line and keep it that way first, and then wrap it. The sam-splint looks good. You'd probably have to go below the hoof to keep it from riding up.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Nancy_in_GA said:


> Just checked, and ligaments do not show up on Xrays. A bone bent sideways at the joint because of ligament damage might though, wouldn't it? I guess the main thing would be to figure out a way to get the leg positioned in a straight line and keep it that way first, and then wrap it. The sam-splint looks good. You'd probably have to go below the hoof to keep it from riding up.


There was no bent bone on the x-ray. That I know of...


----------



## Squeaky McMurdo (Apr 19, 2012)

I would make an L, hoof on the bottom part and come up from behind his leg. I have a Sam splint too but Toast is a Nigerian Dwarf so it was too big for her. 

I tried to replicate this as best I could
https://www.orthovet.com/product/orthovet-standard-front-leg-splint/


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Squeaky McMurdo said:


> I would make an L, hoof on the bottom part and come up from behind his leg. I have a Sam splint too but Toast is a Nigerian Dwarf so it was too big for her.
> 
> I tried to replicate this as best I could
> https://www.orthovet.com/product/orthovet-standard-front-leg-splint/


*Thanks! That helps!*


----------



## Nancy_in_GA (Oct 20, 2004)

valsey said:


> There was no bent bone on the x-ray. That I know of...


Sorry, I didn't say it right. I meant flexed joint I guess. When it shouldn't have been. Like if a ligament on one side was pulling and the other side wasn't. Never mind. Just a silly idea. 

Hope it starts to heal soon. You're a good mamma.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Nancy_in_GA said:


> Sorry, I didn't say it right. I meant flexed joint I guess. When it shouldn't have been. Like if a ligament on one side was pulling and the other side wasn't. Never mind. Just a silly idea.
> 
> Hope it starts to heal soon. You're a good mamma.


No, no, Nancy! I really appreciate your input. I appreciate EVERYBODY'S input!


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

When I tore my ligament and tendons away from the bone you could see a small black line between the bone and ligament. If you had no idea what you were looking for you wouldn't have a clue.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

myheaven said:


> If you had no idea what you were looking for you wouldn't have a clue.


You hit the nail on the head there.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

Well - I have an update on Rocco - sort of. Really hoping that someone can give me some concrete information here.

This has actually progressed to something different. I'll try to make this brief, but basically, I'm wondering if anyone has reference range values for goats.

I had a THIRD vet out to look at his leg and to take blood. Remember - he had urinary calculi when he was 2 yo (and I watched the Ca diligently) and he has those bony mounds on his body. This vet said there are arthritic changes, but also 'calcification of distal ligaments'. I asked her to do a trace mineral panel as I'm very curious about his calcium / phosphorus / magnesium / zinc levels in addition to the selenium and copper. I got the results today and the lab has only reference ranges for sheep. WHAT ? Is that at all useful?

The vet said he is selenium deficient and he's normal in all other values. But if you go by the interpretation on the results he is VERY high in Manganese and very low in molybdenum. And honestly, I don't think he's truly deficient in selenium.

I am going to try to post the results here and WELCOME any input on this.

As always, I appreciate your help


----------



## CAjerseychick (Aug 11, 2013)

Newbie but I have to say I got our 3 CAE positive goats from supposedly tested and CAE free herds.

(the 3 I got from a goat dairy were clean)...
I would have him tested.


----------



## gila_dog (Jun 17, 2011)

I have a packgoat wether who has a bad rear ankle. It looks a lot like your goat's front ankle. Swollen and painful. X rays showed nothing. I think he injured it a couple of years ago and it's never really healed. Two things I've done that seem to have helped. A friend suggested a dietary supplement called Cetyl-M. I've been giving him that for several months now. I think it has helped some. Giving him pills or liquids is a real battle. So I make him a little sandwich by sprinkling some on a slice of bread and folding it over. I've tried wrapping it with an ACE bandage when we go out and around, but I've been warned not to leave it on or it may reduce circulation and make the problem worse. I think I've seen that happen once or twice. What I needed was a wrap that was easy to put on and take off, and only put it on when I take him out of the pen to go browsing or a hike. My wife gave me a human wrist wrap thing, with a hole in it for the thumb, and velcro to snug it up. Since I've been using that he is really improving. The swelling has gone way down, and he isn't lame from it any more. It may never really heal completely, but at least he can now go out on hikes and go browsing with the other goats. 

Here is the wrap I've been using. The thumb hole lets his dew claws stick out of the wrap which makes it much more comfortable for him. I goes on and off pretty easily. It has a metal strip running the length of it, inside, that limits flexing of the ankle. I don't put it on very tightly for fear of cutting off blood circulation. I think it has helped a lot. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/3-Point-Products-Wrist-Control-Carpal-Tunnel-Splint-in-Blue-Black/22426592

The swelling has gone way down and he runs and jumps like he's in no pain at all. If your goat's problem is due to an injury, this may help. I know that when I was younger I tore up both ankles playing basketball. ACE bandages and high top shoes eventually allowed my ankles to heal.


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

gila_dog said:


> I have a packgoat wether who has a bad rear ankle. It looks a lot like your goat's front ankle. Swollen and painful. X rays showed nothing. I think he injured it a couple of years ago and it's never really healed. Two things I've done that seem to have helped. A friend suggested a dietary supplement called Cetyl-M. I've been giving him that for several months now. I think it has helped some. Giving him pills or liquids is a real battle. So I make him a little sandwich by sprinkling some on a slice of bread and folding it over.
> 
> My wife gave me a human wrist wrap thing, with a hole in it for the thumb, and velcro to snug it up. Since I've been using that he is really improving. The swelling has gone way down, and he isn't lame from it any more. It may never really heal completely, but at least he can now go out on hikes and go browsing with the other goats.


gila_dog
Your post is super helpful - thank you.

Funny thing is, the carpal tunnel brace was the FIRST thing I thought I should use too. I pulled it out of my linen closet - thought about it - then decided not to use it. But that's what I thought at first too - perfect for on and off and almost shaped exactly like a goat leg. I will try it!

Do you use the Cetyl-M for livestock? They have it for dogs and horses also.

Sometimes I give supplement sandwiches too, but when I put meds on salty tortilla/nacho chips, they will fight over it (because they love it so much). Just an FYI.

But, love the brace idea - thanks for the nudge


----------



## DragonFlyFarm (Oct 12, 2012)

Valsey, I've been watching your post with much interest. I picked up a boy on Sunday, his foot looks identical to yours. Interested to see how the splint works for you. Will keep an eye on your post!


----------



## valsey (May 21, 2006)

gila_dog said:


> My wife gave me a human wrist wrap thing, with a hole in it for the thumb, and velcro to snug it up.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/3-Point-Products-Wrist-Control-Carpal-Tunnel-Splint-in-Blue-Black/22426592


gila_dog - do you also pad the brace to keep from chafing and rubbing?

Also - do you know if it's a right or left handed brace? I just did a trial run on one of the goats and I think I'll need a left handed one b/c the metal strip is on the wrong side


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Have you ever tested him for CAE?


----------



## gila_dog (Jun 17, 2011)

valsey said:


> gila_dog - do you also pad the brace to keep from chafing and rubbing?
> 
> Also - do you know if it's a right or left handed brace? I just did a trial run on one of the goats and I think I'll need a left handed one b/c the metal strip is on the wrong side


I don't put any padding under it. I just don't tighten it too much. I think over tightening, like wrapping with tape or something, may cause more problems that it solves. I think it's a right hand brace, but I don't think it would matter. The metal strip is along one side and just keeps the ankle (or wrist) from flexing very much. I had to sew on more velcro so I could wrap the velcro straps around and secure them down.

The Cetyl-M is for horses. But I've been giving it to the goat per the weight-dosage ration on the package. I get it in a powdered form, it looks like brown sugar. I give him maybe a teaspoon full, sprinkled onto a piece of bread, then folded over, once a day. Some times he turns his nose up at it, so I just put it away and give it to him later. He seems to like it better when the bread is dried out and stale. 

The Cetyl-M and the brace have returned this guy to packgoat duty. But it's taken several months to do it. He's also been on light duty, not carrying any weight and not going too far. Back in December I thought he was doomed because he was in so much pain, and just carried his foot around, not putting any weight on it. Now he runs and jumps and gets into heat bashing games with his fellow packgoats. Regarding all the minerals and such that others have talked about, I don't worry about any of that. I give the boys a trace mineral salt block to lick, feed them alfalfa and grass hay, and take them out to eat weeds and trees several times a week. That plus their normal packgoat duties (lots of hiking) and they stay pretty healthy.

Here's a couple of pics of him, just so you can see what a great guy he is, and why I hated to lose him. He's 8 yrs old now, and other than the ankle, still going strong. He's my smartest goat, and has such a good attitude. I really love him. His name is Moose.


----------

